# Wilkinsons Vivs



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi, I have seen that wilkinsons now sell vivs. I was wondering if anyone has brought any and if they are any good. I was thinking of buying one for my beardy, but I wanted to see if they were any good before I brought one

Thanks for any replies:2thumb:


----------



## nickcradd067 (Jan 27, 2010)

Think they are just Vivexotics so plenty of people have them.


----------



## mishka83 (Nov 12, 2011)

Yup they are, and very expensive too!!

You can get those cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

mishka83 said:


> Yup they are, and very expensive too!!
> 
> You can get those cheaper elsewhere.


They don't seem to expensive. I was thinking of getting from wilkinsons because they seem cheaper then anywhere else I have seen them


----------



## ozio66 (Feb 17, 2011)

I normally use a viv maker! They make them to your exact sizes required, normally use better/stronger wood with thicker glass. They are cheaper than the shops.
Some of these vivs only have like a cardboard type back and not solid wood.
I had a friend who's python broke out the back of his!

:2thumb:


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

My main problem is getting them to my house. Wilkinsons do deliver and makers dont. I also cant collect a four foot viv


----------



## mishka83 (Nov 12, 2011)

Bear in mind that a great deal of vivs come flat packed :2thumb:


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

mishka83 said:


> Bear in mind that a great deal of vivs come flat packed :2thumb:


The box would still be four foot long


----------



## mishka83 (Nov 12, 2011)

:lol2: oh yeah!!


----------



## Jimwo2304 (Oct 10, 2011)

surrey pet supplies do the cheapest viv exotics!

Think i picked up a LX36 for under £40 delivered!

Next day delivery aswell!

BARAGIN :2thumb:

Sorry, under £50


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

Jimwo2304 said:


> surrey pet supplies do the cheapest viv exotics!
> 
> Think i picked up a LX36 for under £40 delivered!
> 
> ...


I am in Luton though


----------



## Jimwo2304 (Oct 10, 2011)

Vivexotic Vivariums - Surrey Pet Supplies

They deliver for a slight charge and it's next day!

I live well over 100 miles away from their shop but still came the next day!

:no1:


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

Swell reptiles are cheapest for vivexotics.


----------



## mishka83 (Nov 12, 2011)

Swell reptiles is even cheaper :2thumb:


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

mishka83 said:


> Swell reptiles is even cheaper :2thumb:


Where is swell reptiles?


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

Beardies are the best said:


> Where is swell reptiles?


 They are Manchester way but do delivery.


----------



## mishka83 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm Scotland but i've ordered from both without any problems


----------



## nickcradd067 (Jan 27, 2010)

I can't see how a viv maker would make a better quality product but charge less money for it...?

If it's best for you to buy from Wilko's mate then go or it. It's your money afterall


----------



## AnnieM (Nov 4, 2011)

I just had a look online as my son works for them and can get a discount (I'm after a 4 foot viv with cabinet) but when you click on one it says page cannot be found, that goes for all the vivexotic ones. Maybe they haven't got them in stock yet? Will ask him if he can find out.


----------



## zekee (Sep 14, 2011)

Ive never seen them in store.


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

vivexotics are in a word rubbish
get a decent viv from reptacular off here aquarium sealed 18mm SOLID viv and ive seen trade prices for vivexotic what a rip off
i paid 20 quid for one second hand its used as a hatchling rack no good for anything else and all its worth whereas the others from reptacular are solid as a rock and when my big royal emties herself they stay perfectly well sealed no leakage:no1:imho


----------

